# ABuSD's R33 (From Australia)



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Well my other threads fotos kind of sh!t themselves so i thought id start a new one since the Skyline section in here is kinda slow. hehehe



Mods at time of purchase:
-BLITZ FMIC
-BLITZ Metal Air Pod filter
-stock turbo hi flowed with cosworth steel wheels, also retaining the roller bearings.
-Apexi SAFC 
-Apexi ITC
-Apexi RSM
-generic turbo timer
-HKS boost guage
-Turbosmart 2 stage boost controller with in cabin jet fighter style toggle switch
-3" stainless turbo back zorst
-hi flow cat
-3.5" fujistubo stainless zorst from the cat back with 5" cannon
-Jap spec double din Kenwood H/U that couldnt pick up aussie stations and would barely play cds and if it did they would skip.
-totally rooted stock clutch
-factory option 'SKYLINE' emblem that lights up at night
-factory option ??? dunno what it is. Its a little antenna like thing that pops up from the front bumper and has a light on the top of it. I think it was put there for when you park, u flick a switch and it pops up, so u can see where the car/bumper ends. U can see it in the left corner of the front bar.
-17" jap mesh rims
-dyno papers showing 211rear wheel killowatts

I got a good deal on this car cos all the paint was scratched. some rat had ripped a key or sharp object through the paint on both left and right sides of the car.
This is what i was looking for, as i had plans to throw a full kit and respray it anyways.

Anyways here how she looked when i bought it:


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

*lets get this party started*

After i replaced the clutch with a Daikin (Exedy) heavy duty clutch, i thought id better be safe and take it to my tuner, where he told me the car was running sooo lean hes surprised i didnt blow it.
He tuned her all up and managed to score me 201 rear wheel killowatts on only 11psi.
When ran into a problem, I cant remember why but we didnt boost it anymore, and the turbo was good for 20psi!!!
I also got my mechanic to install a GTR fuel pump, for that extra power that was the next thing i needed to upgrade so i thought id put it in so i could get a higher figure. Not that it was needed then cos it only mustered 201rwkw.

One day i go to start my car and it wouldnt start. After about 2 weeks we finally found the problem. The ITC sh!t itself. 
So i got my mechanic to take it out and the safc out, drop the boost and run the car basically stock.

Then one day as i was driving down the freeway and me being the knob i am not paying attention to my temp guage i cooked my engine.

Beleiving in the saying:
When one door closes another opens.
Now i thought its time to get serious!

I unstrapped the turbo(with front and dump pipe) and Blitz FMIC and sold them. I dont like how the cooler pipes on the blitz kit are like facory. I prefer to have my outlet pipe come back into the engine bay on the opposite side of the car not the same.

I then found a stock RB25 and slapped it in. Not having the stock FMIC i had to quickly buy another cooler, so my mechanic had a really cheap HKS one that looked filthy so i gave it a lick in balck paint, to hid the scuffs and give the car a stealth look.

Decided to drive the car stock for awhile while i collect all the parts i need to make it a monster.

I then lucked out and someone was selling the number plates " GTSJET" at an AWESOME price. I couldnt say no as i thought it was perfect for my car!


The 'ABUSD' plates where from my old car (Hence the nic) which was an S13 240sx hatch, which we and the japs call a 180sx, and yes i did live up to the plates, man that car was abused =p


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

*ingredients for a monster*

I then came across a nice 2nd hand package forsale:

-Garret GT35/40 dual roller bearing turbo (700hp) with stock RB25 manifold spacer welded to the flange so it could sit on the stock manifold.
-TurboSmart 45mm Progate external wastegate welded to the .87 exhaust housing (WTF was he thinking)
-3"dump/front pipe and 4" inlet pipe with apexi filter adapter, an external wastegate screamer pipe and another intercooler pipe to replace for this turbo.
-Microtech stand alone computer (Which was great for this turbo as it didnt need an AFM and i could run a full 4" inlet. which i would have changed to)

I didnt mind that the external gate was welded to the manidold. cos i was going to replace it with a smaller .63 housing for quicker boost. Which i did.

  

 

The pics of the turbo where taken after i changed the exhaust housing over.

Now with a monster turbo like this i could fulfill the 2nd part of my "Fantasy" (if u will) and drop in a 3ltr bottom end.
3ltr bottom ends are a dime a dozen here in Australia as we have a GM car that used the RB30 Block (but single cam head) here in Australia that was sold from 1986-1988, so being old they are nice and cheap (did i mention virutually unbreakable, with fogies and rods that is =p )


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

*change of heart*

As i was getting ready to throw the 3ltr bottom end in my heart slowly pulled away from the 33. U see ive always wanted an S14(kouki). So i thought id bring the 33 to a stop, sell it and buy an S14.
Now if i dropped the 3ltr bottom end in i would have had a headache selling the car. And i couldnt be pucked getting engineer approvals for it.
At around the same time the stock turbo shit itself.
So i thought id just throw the monster on even though it would have been laggy as hell, rack up some good numbers on the dyno and give the car a clean sprayjob (still got the key scratches from the previous owner)and sell the car. But alas, i needed to install the computer to acheive this and cos the computer doesnt use the AFM its kind of illegal, as u can see in the pics its for race use only. To be honest, all after market computers (among a million other things) are illegal to have fitted to a street driven car.
So i had to sell the turbo/computer setup, which was ok cos i actually made money on it. 

Ok now all i had to do was replace the turbo and spray the car.
Not being content with selling a stock car i thought id still hunt around for a small turbo like a HKS 2530 or something like that which is a lil larger than factory while im organising all the body mods. Also buy a power FC and tune it till i max out the first thing (which would have been the turbo or injectors).

Heres how the car looks at the moment on the inside, ive added:
EL White face dials
5" Monster tacho
Autometer a/f ratio guage
Alpine deck
blink 182 wristband

Ive taken the parcel shelf out cos it was rooted so i thought id make a new one.
  

Yeah i cant use a camera that well :loser:


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

*ok lets find a kit and a smallish turbo*

The hunt for a bodykit began. I decided i wanted a:
Edge front bar
BN side skirts
Veilside rear bar
Stealth lip wing.

Then i realised i couldnt slap a kit and paint the car have have those ugly ass rims still on the car. So i then knew the rims needed to be upgraded. 

Not to long after i found someone trying to sell a nice 2835 kit, which included:

HKS GT2835
HKS cast manifold with provision for external wastegate
Trust external wastegate

Got this installed with a fuel pressure regulator but my mechanic said the cars leaning out hard and needs a tune. So very desperate i had to find a Power FC. Lucky for me 2 days later i had a Power FC in my hands and the car was getting towed to the tuners.

Get a call from me tuner telling me shes all ready to be picked up.
All he could get was 224 rear wheel killowatts on 14psi. This was so low due to the fact that the cat converter even though it was a hi flow cat, was choking the turbo, giving it trouble to spool over 14psi!
Without a cat i should have had another 15 or so rwkw on this boost and allowed to boost higher.

Anyways heres the pics of the bay after installed and tuned and heres my dyno print out.

 

Yes i know the bay and lights are filthy. Bay is full of oil and dust cos i left the blown turbo on for so long =(
The turbo is nicely hidden all u can see is the top of the wastegate.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

*oh no things are gonna get outta hand!*

Ok now this is where the dilemmas are going to start. =p hehehe
At this time i had 2 dilemmas:
1- ENGINE I didnt really get the power i was hoping for with the tune.
2- BODY It was (And still is) impossible for me to get my hands on an EDGE front bar, i just cant find anyone who sells it (in the world!!!). I still needed rims. 

1-ENGINE: I needed more power, plus the car wasnt really living up to the 'GTSJET' plates now was it. so i thought i may keep an eye out for injectors while im searching for my kit and rims. 

2-BODY: Ok i need rims, and aint settling for anything less than 19"s, A brand new set of 19" rims with tyres would set me back about $3000 and they wouldnt be the best of brands. All i know is i wanted dish and a brand new set of jap rims would cost me an arm and a leg.
Heres where i thought id play it smart, get a set of 2nd hand jap spec rims that came of a VIP car or something with big guards, cos they are very cheap, cos not many cars can accomodate them. With the money i save i spend on the guards/fenders.

What happened to me selling the car =p LOL my heart is back into it again. 
Even though around this time i had purchesed my S14 (the supposed real project =p Looks like ill have 2, but the S14 wont start till the 33s finished).
Even though ive already got Series 2 (kouki) rear lights.I couldnt help myself they were really cheap, and i dunno about the states but down here they are hard to come by.



Also just around this time i got my hands on some Series 3 R33 GTR seats.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

*switch kit*

Luckily i hadnt bought any of the kit pieces yet. As now i thought i may as well go custom.

Ok 1st up we got vented +20mm front fenders and Explosive side skirts.


Removed the wing also, taped up the holes for now till the wing gets here.
(Not me in the pictures)

 

Heres some pictures of the guards upon customising. Im going to get the indicator part smoothed over as ive switched to motorbike mirrors with indicators in them.

  

Spiffed the lights up with cutting compound while we test fitted the carbon air filter cover (Not in pic).


In the meantime i bought a set of 18" work VS-KF's cos i couldnt bear those mesh things anymore. They were second hand and where a steal!


Yeah it needs lowering but that will be the last thing done.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

*S14 what S14? =p*

Yeah i havent forgotten about my S14. Ive acually found a set of rims now but because my heart is with the S14 i wanted these for the S14, but will now be making there way to the 33. Work VS-KF 19x10.5+13 Front and 19x11.5+13 rear. Yeah i think the front guards may need to come out more.

 


Next came the Explosive front bar (only made for a series 2, mines a series one) Explosive rear 1/2 bar and my stealth lip wing. Which i just tried up to my car.

  

As u can see i need to get a new grill fabricated also, i aint keeping that skanky slat style one.

 

Hoping to extend the wing about 3-4 inches and add a roof wing, oh not to mention a vented fibreglass bonnet.

Got the rear guards in they are 35mm wider but i think i may need them to come out more, well have to see.



So the rims only set me back $2300, front and rear guards set me back $780, ok so im over my $3000 budget by $80 but i think it will be worth it.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

*whats next?*

Ok that pretty much brings us where we are today. 
Should be finally picking up my 19" work VS-KF's(after a 5 month wait)
Im hoping to have the car sent out to have the kit worked on this week.

Ive also decided i want to keep something from this car so ive decided on 2 unique mods which i think i will be doing to all my project cars.
1. A lil fire extinguisher colour matched to the cars colour bolted to the passanger pillar.
2. Airbrushing on the fuel filler flap.

The airbrushing for this car will be the logo(as in the silluoette next to the y and iunder the 2)for Devil May Cry part 1 or 2, i wanted the girl for my S14 and the guy for the 33, as i like the girl better, but i may switch this over to the 33 and think of an even better tank flap piece for the S14.

 

I havent decided on the colour yet, i was thinking of keeping it the factory colour with light blue sparkles, or borrow this cars colour which is similair and has a hint of green too. Its called 'Turbine Grey" and is off a Holden (GM) VY commodore(Pictured).



Or ultimately i think turbine grey with light blue sparkles would be the best, but im also on a budget so im unsure of a colour change. Then i think is it worth paying all that extra to change the colour when its not that much different? Well see what happens, either way the engine bay is staying black.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

*couple of things i want to do but probably wont.*

Ive also been toying with the idea of throwing on clear smoked lights, but they are a bit steep @ $900 AUD. I think they will be a nice contrast with the darkish colour of my car.



I would also love a Do-Luck wing. If i got this i would try and get the whole top of the boot flattened out and make a fibreglass mould and have a full fibreglass or carbonfibre boot. 



But this wing would cost me around $3500 so if bought id probably put it on quite a few of my cars in the future =p Thats if i can even get it here.
The colour of the 34 is the colour i would like my sparkles, something like that.


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh My God........ ive never seen some one write so much, hate too meet you at a party, I dont think Id get a word in......lol. Nice car though, looks like you put alot of thought into what you want out of your car. 

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

LMAO, nah i aint that bad at partys, im too busy clownin around!
I wrote down alot cos it seems lines are rare in the states, if this was an aussie site it would be less than 1/2 this. =p
Well hopefully u will be contributing to this car also  

Picked up the rims, ive got a hard on that probably wont quit for a week.


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

lol.... When ya get them on send me some pics & I will upload them on our webpage with you novel.....lol


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

*Rims dont fit*

Not much of an update but things are going slow and im getting over this thing again!!
Finally bolted the new rims on, well tried too. Back are ok although they stick out of the stock guards about 60mm and the fronts dont clear the brakes. I need a 10mm bolt on spacer. I slipped 2 x 5mm spacers on to clear the brakes but then the wheel studs where too short! The fronts poke out about 55mm on the front.
Just trying to find 10mm bolt on spacers. FBI u got any? Also u still got the injectors? If so i still want them but wanna talk to my mechanic 1st cos if he thinks ill need a clutch too ill grab the HKS twin plater u guys have!!

Heres some low quality pics from my vid camera of the front.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Quick update with guards and rims test fitted on car.
Should be going in (FINALLY!!!) on Friday to have bonnet, front bar, rear bar, skirts and wing all built up onto it, apparently should be only 2 weeks, so im hoping to have some new and better quality pics in the coming weeks!!

  

Fronts are still problem, we may have to rebuild front guards from ground up, cos rims sticking out about 20mm, maybe some camber adjustments will help?
Rears sit pretty much flush with the wider guards, so may get a 10 or 15mm spacer so it pokes out a lil(to help match with the front).

Yes i know it needs to be lowered...... at the end!!!


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

About time you got off your bum & finished that beast....lol. Hey im out on my own now. FBI closed there doors in Australia 2 months ago so im doin my own thing. I havent got much for R33 yet but will be going to FBI in Japan in 3 weeks so ill see if they have some cheap stuff around.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Swoit anything on injectors? If you could get them for same price or cheaper id be really interested!!!


----------



## munna1 (May 9, 2006)

nice car mate


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

I will be able to do cheaper as I have no overheads. I will catch up with ya when I get back. Did I tell ya I bought their Skyfiro ?? You know the blue one with the R34 front. I stole it at auction as no-one new what it was & only paid $3k for it. I will post some pics & do a write up like yours shortly just got to finish putting the front mount & HKS 35-40 on it.


----------



## RCHOO (Jun 3, 2006)

We could make this a SAU forum...


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

lol.... Sorta looks like it huh. At least here your not talking to 10 year old key board drifters like N.S.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL true FBI!!!

Cheers Munna, hiya RCHOO.
Only posting my car on here cos its a US forum, dont really post pics of my car up on SAU or NS. 
Plus maybe by reading it someone may learn something about skylines cos theyre a lil rarer in the states aint they


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

*home stretch*

Just a quick pic update b4 she gets all the body pieces fitted.
Should have after pics within a week.


----------



## druzilla (Mar 21, 2005)

they are awesome wheels man!


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks druzilla, u got an R32 GTR and from QLD yeah? Maroon and its a bit of a weapon from memory.

Can u guys still see the pics? Cos i cant see them anymore!!!

The cars body is complete, picking it up Monday and dropping it straight off @ the painters, hopefully have some new pics....FINALLY


----------



## druzilla (Mar 21, 2005)

hey, yeah from qld.
yep pics are still up


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Almost there, car goes into paint tomorrow.
Picked up the car and the mirrors werent on/ indicators still in guards..."oh i forgot"  
Then i spotted the stock grill back in place, "The stock grill looks better" Was pissed at first but now its grew on me and im glad it was left on.
Were goin with "Turbine Grey", just standard no sprinkles, dont wanna risk it this late in the game, plus, theres some things id like to add and/or modify, so keeping the paint simple is best!!

   


There should be 3 pics here, tell me if ya cant see em, cos i cant.
If any1 knows the problem, PLZ PM me!!


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Heres what she looks like now, not exactly how i wanted it, time to bite the bullet and sell me thinks


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

that is by far the most sexual gts-t i have seen


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks bruv!
I know it sounds like I have a big ego, but I really wanna sell it and buy another one and do it again properly, the way i want it.


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

WOW!....I give 2 thumbs WAY the hell up there..Very nice work man


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Cheers bruv!
Just found out my interior got stolen from the trimmers.....fruitn dramas

Bite the bullet or full URAS 33.4 rebuild....


----------

